# multifunction steering wheel from altea to Ibiza mk4



## osiema (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello
I got multifunction steering wheel with buttons number 5p0959537 (leon,altea) and i want to install it in my ibiza mk4. In leon steering wheel it is 4 wires (orange, blue, brown and grey) but in ibiza is only 3 wire (orange, blue, brown). Is anybody know anything about it? Is it possible to connect it?
When i press a key between orange and grey wire there is some resistance. 

Maybe somebody can help?

thanks in advance


----------



## Cherylwal (Aug 18, 2019)

I have been "Blessed" with blue interior and Im thinking about an aftermarket steering wheel, Can you guys who have been "Blessed " with the blue post some pics of what you have done with black or blue aftermarket steering wheels 
Thanks CJ


----------

